# awesome piece of mesquite!!



## Tony (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm posting this not to show off my work because it's really nothing, but to show this beautiful slab. It's 26" x 49", 2" thick. My customer had a tree on her property when she bought the place and had it milled to use for a mantle, etc. This is the second sign I've made for her and I keep hoping for some of the wood for myself! Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2015)

Very cool....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 16, 2015)

Great sign and wood I can see why you would want a slab or two

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2015)

My pictures really suck, they don't do that board justice. It has some curl to it, just stunning wood! Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 16, 2015)

Love the slab, and makes for a nice sign. Must weigh a lot! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

